# Ubuntu, Lubuntu, xubuntu???



## P3ul (15. August 2012)

Moin 

ich hab mir ubuntu heruntergeladen (12.04) und bei der installations anfrage kan ich wählen zwischen ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu usw.
Ich würde gerne wissen ob es große unterschiede gibt und welche vorteile und so 

Mfg


----------



## -Phoenix- (15. August 2012)

Moin 
der Unterschied ist eigentlich nur die Desktopumgebung also du GUI 
Kubuntu = KDE
Ubuntu  = GNOME
Xubuntu = Xfce

Lg.


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2012)

Jede Desktopumgebung bringt zudem von Haus aus teilweise andere Programme mit. So ist der Standard-Messenger unter Gnome Pidgin, unter KDE hingegen Kopete. Du kannst aber natürlich beliebig kombinieren, so nutze ich beispielsweise unter KDE auch einige Gnome-Programme.

MfG Jimini


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (15. August 2012)

Unter Ubuntu ists doch inzwischen nicht mehr GNOME sondern Unity, also der hässliche GNOME fork.


----------



## blackout24 (15. August 2012)

Unity ist nur ne Shell für Gnome 3. Unten drunter ist das immer noch Gnome.

Hauptunterschied der Desktop Umgebungen ist auch der Hardware Hunger.

Mit absteigenden Anforderungen:

Kubuntu ( an Windows orientiert, viel Transparenz Schnick Schnack wenn man möchte, ziemlich viele Einstellungen in den Menüs )
Ubuntu ( etwas leichter und Programme wie UI auf Kernfunktionen getrimmt, nicht mehr so leicht modifizierbar wie noch mit Gnome 2)
XUbuntu ( der Windows XP Ersatz, wenig Anspruchsvoll, ähnlich dem alten Gnome 2 ziemlich viele Menü und Einstellungsoptionen)
LUbuntu ( LXDE Desktop selbes Prinzip ähnliche Anforderungen wie XUbuntu)

Das es noch kein Obuntu (mit Openbox) oder Abuntu (mit Awesome) gibt wundert mich. Die Poweruser greifen wohl grundsätzlich zu anderen Distros.


----------



## Isoroku (23. August 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Das es noch kein Obuntu (mit Openbox) oder Abuntu (mit Awesome) gibt wundert mich. Die Poweruser greifen wohl grundsätzlich zu anderen Distros.


 
Moin!

Ich dachte, das LXDE basiert auf Openbox als Windowmanager?! Und Wikipedia gibt mir da auch recht. Vielleicht hast Du da ja was durcheinander gewürfelt? Aber Awesome (kenn ich persönlich nur von Screenshots) sieht sehr interessant aus, und würde es gern mal in einer Distri ausprobieren; Kennt da jemand eine?

@all: Ich persönlich benutze Xubuntu, da ich mit der Xfce-Oberfläche einfach am besten klar komme, zudem ist der integrierte Filemanager (Thunar) imho über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Die Nachteile sind schnell aufgezählt. Der Bildschirmschoner muss nachträglich via Caffeine für Flash- und Videospieler geblockt werden, was allerdings nicht sooo zuverlässig funktioniert. Manchmal gibt's n "fail" beim Boot, dessen Resultat ist: Es zickt bei Audio- bzw. Videoplayern rum. Da hilft nur Neustart, wenn der dann ohne "fail" durchläuft (ca. 80% aller Boots) läuft dann aber auch alles tadellos; Tagelang, ohne Neustart!

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Eftilon (23. August 2012)

Ich hag auch Xubuntu am besten, da es weniger überladen ist und die VM flotter ist. Wenn du was exotischeres probieren möchtest kannst du den Enlightenmend Window manager probieren .

eftilon


----------



## lu89 (25. August 2012)

Isoroku schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Ich dachte, das LXDE basiert auf Openbox als Windowmanager?! Und Wikipedia gibt mir da auch recht. Vielleicht hast Du da ja was durcheinander gewürfelt? Aber Awesome (kenn ich persönlich nur von Screenshots) sieht sehr interessant aus, und würde es gern mal in einer Distri ausprobieren; Kennt da jemand eine?



LXDE besteht aber aus etwas mehr als einem reinen Windowmanager


----------



## arcDaniel (11. September 2012)

Für einen Anfänger würde ich einfach das ganz normale Ubuntu nehmen, und mich erst mal in die Materie einarbeiten.

Danach ist es eher eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes.

den LXDE Desktop mag ich selbst nicht sonderlich.

Für mich sind die Grossen dach noch die Besten, allerdings geht es immer mehr auf den Weg dass der Desktop das Betriebsystem stark beeinfluss, versuche mich mal besser zu erklären:

KDE Bassiert auf QT, wenn man nun KDE nutzt kann man einen Desktop haben welcher Komplet mit QT Programmen läuft und auch fast alle Anwendungsbereiche abdecken kann.

Gnome basiert auf GTK und verhält sich genauso

Michen von QT und GTK Programmen fontioniert zwar, oft wird das dann aber etwas lieblos und nicht sonderlich gut integriert

XFCE basiert ebenfalls auf GTK, in der Fontionsweise aber etwas anders, warum nicht alle Gnome Programme super integriert werden können. Auch decken die XFCE Eigene Programme nur ein sehr kleines Spektrum von Anwendungen ab.

Da die meisten exterenen Anwendungen auf GTK bassieren empfiehlt es dafür für Einsteiger eher einen GTK bassierter Desktop zu nutzen.

Ich habe nun versuch das etwas vereinfacht Darzustellen, natürlich ist das ganze noch sehr viel Komplexer


----------



## blackout24 (11. September 2012)

Andersherum kann man Qt Programme wie z.B. k3b das Brennprogramm von KDE sehr gut in Gnome verwenden, ohne das es optische fremd aussieht.


----------



## pyro539 (12. September 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Das es noch kein Obuntu (mit Openbox) oder Abuntu (mit Awesome) gibt wundert mich. Die Poweruser greifen wohl grundsätzlich zu anderen Distros.


 
Denke das liegt daran, dass Openbox und Ubuntu nur Window Manager sind, keine Desktop Environments. Die (X|K)Ubuntu-Unterscheidung betrifft ja das Desktop Environment. Openbox bzw. awesome kann ich mit jeder Desktopumgebung nutzen.


----------



## JulianPascal (12. September 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Unity ist nur ne Shell für Gnome 3. Unten drunter ist das immer noch Gnome.
> Mit absteigenden Anforderungen:
> 
> Kubuntu ( an Windows orientiert, viel Transparenz Schnick Schnack wenn man möchte, ziemlich viele Einstellungen in den Menüs )
> ...


 Vom Gefühl her ,würde ich sagen ,dass KDE Desktop flüssiger als Unity läuft.


----------



## blackout24 (12. September 2012)

pyro539 schrieb:


> Denke das liegt daran, dass Openbox und Ubuntu nur Window Manager sind, keine Desktop Environments. Die (X|K)Ubuntu-Unterscheidung betrifft ja das Desktop Environment. Openbox bzw. awesome kann ich mit jeder Desktopumgebung nutzen.


 
Reine Openbox Distros gibt es ja trotzdem mit anderen leichtgewichtigen Programmen (Leafpad als Editor, PCManFM etc.) Crunchbang, Archbang usw. Bei "kompletten" DEs gibt es ja meist auch nicht ein eigenes Programm für alles.

Gestern mal Enlightenment E17 Desktop Enviroment in einer VM installiert, was ich sonst nur vom Namen kannte. Wenn es dafür später ein paar hübsche Themes gibt auch ganz nett.


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (27. September 2012)

Lubuntu habe ich beste erfahrungen mit gemacht bin aber aktuell auf elementary OS


----------

